
Python Wrapper API to load cryptocurrencies prices from main exchanges - gaumar
https://gmarti.gitlab.io/cryptocurrency/2017/08/25/download-cryptocoins-api-python.html
======
AndrewCHM
[https://github.com/stefs304/cryCompare/blob/master/crycompar...](https://github.com/stefs304/cryCompare/blob/master/crycompare.py)
better link

It doesn't seem remarkable in any way? I think I'd prefer to run my own
wrapper than use this (due to lack of proper url building, lack of proper
errors, not possible to use async without changing the codebase, etc)

------
skyisblue
Crypto compare api cannot be used for commercial use. Are there any similar
apis out there that are free and available for commercial use?

------
kenneth_reitz
I made this this week: [https://coinbin.org/](https://coinbin.org/)

In a similar vein.

~~~
yungfungus
Looks useful. Did you make the API documentation on your own? I used
github.com/lord/slate to make a documentation page out of a swagger.yaml file
for [http://www.coinbots.io](http://www.coinbots.io).

I'm curious how many other coin-related APIs are out there.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
I wrote it by hand with tufte-css :)

I love Swagger.yaml, and considered it for this project, but it's small enough
to do by hand...

For example, all the queries on the homepage are live results :)

~~~
yungfungus
tufte CSS! I knew it looked familiar :D

